# fly-fishing lessons?



## WINative (Sep 15, 2004)

Hi all

Does anyone know where a beginner can get some basic instruction (e.g. setting up, casting, retrieves) in the Cleveland area? I've heard good word-of-mouth regarding TMF Sports Shop in Ravenna. Anything closer to the east side of Cleveland?

thanks,
JM


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

I think they may have a fly fishing school / place down near Dover, Ohio. It seems like I saw one going on 77 South before Dover, Oh.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

JM,
TMF is super, however, if you want a place closer to Cleveland, check with the "North Coast Federation of Flyfishers"..website http:www.ncff.net/
I met some of the folks at a flyfishing show last spring & they can tell you every shop in the area, plus you can join & they'll help with casting, tying, etc. Welcome to this great sport!

Triton Bill,
The shop you refer to WAS Getaway Outfitters (right next to I77). I live in Canton, and my wife has a friend who lives in Dover...Getaway closed a month or 2 ago. I didn't even know until AFTER the "going out of business" sale, darnit!


----------



## WINative (Sep 15, 2004)

Thanks Gents, I'll look into NCFF.

Best,
JM


----------



## BrooklynBounce (Oct 23, 2004)

The Backpacker Shop in Avon has classes through their fly shop. The class is all day on a Saturday with lunch included for $135.00. It is held at Sunnybrooke Trout Club out in Sandusky and the fishing there is incredible.


----------

